# Emperor class titans



## connor

Hay i have been watching battle report videos lately, and i have been seeing some of those super big emperor class titans, first off how do they work? and secondly how do you get a hold of one of these things, i know GW doesnt make them and i looked on forgeworld, do ihave to make my own?


----------



## Wusword77

Yeah, you got to make your own. Rules for Titan type units are found in the Apocalypse rule books.

There are some directions that people made floating around the net, you're just going to have to google for them.


----------



## Snake40000

That is one fucking huge plasma cannon.... Like good bye city block, good bye Black Fortress, good bye small frigate.....

On an even less mature not did anyone notice the pee shooting coming from his crotch? Maybe he is compensating for someting XD


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

The rules for it are actually free on the GW site. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...Imperial_Datasheet_-_Emperor_Battle_Titan.pdf

That looks like an Epic model though. You can find pics of scratch built ones all over the net, google is your friend.

If FW did make one would anyone be able to afford it? It'd cost as much as a small house.


----------



## GrizBe

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> If FW did make one would anyone be able to afford it? It'd cost as much as a small house.


That and and scale size of it... A ForgeWorld Reaver Titan is about 18 inches tall with the missle pod.

An Emperor Titan, to the correct scale, would be 39 Inches tall. So, it would be at least £1,000 to buy one.


----------



## darkreever

GrizBe said:


> An Emperor Titan, to the correct scale, would be 39 Inches tall. So, it would be at least £1,000 to buy one.


Doesn't the reaver already come out to about 1000 with the missile pod and both weapon arms? Wouldn't be surprised if an Imperator was double that.


Also, unless I'm mistaken isn't that an image of a warlord titan?


----------



## GrizBe

Well its about £570 with both arms and the missle pod, soo yeah... $1000 ish if your American. 

And the image is an Emperor Titan, the Warlord is the next class down so to speak, followed by the Reaver and the Warhound.

A Warlord would be about 23inch tall to scale.


----------



## Cyleune

After seeing the pic of that I'm seriously concerned about GW's mental sanity on structural integrity and how they beileive things will be able to hold themselves up....


----------



## Ghost792

I'm pretty sure that is a Warlord, the Imperator has the Cathedral at the top.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Emperor's have Chapels, and are the size of the average gamer, if done to scale:


----------



## Mortigar

Mike Biasi started sculpting an Imperator whilst working fo Armorcast.

It was never finished, but it stood at around 40" tall


----------



## darkreever

Griz is right, the original image is indeed of an Emperor titan.

Like all Imperial titans, the Emperor has more than one make; the Imperator that many of us know very well with the bastion:










And the Warmonger, which forgoes that bastion for even more heavy artillery: 











What threw me off was the overall look from the original image, which upon comparison shares a lot of similarities to the warlord titan:


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem

I think the original picture is somebodies attempt to turn an epic Warlord into an Emperor. If you looks it's got 6 guns on the carpace, which is 4 more then a Warlord has.

Doesn't chang that fact the you'd have to scatch build one and if FW made one it'd be 50 lbs and $10,000.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

I hate it when Titans have chainsaw-type weaponry. What's the point of that?

"If I had super-awesome hydraulics beleive me I would bend over and f***ing tear you to shreds!"

Well maybe somebody's jetpack gets jammed and then fly right into it!


----------



## Djinn24

Androxine Vortex said:


> I hate it when Titans have chainsaw-type weaponry. What's the point of that?
> 
> "If I had super-awesome hydraulics beleive me I would bend over and f***ing tear you to shreds!"
> 
> Well maybe somebody's jetpack gets jammed and then fly right into it!


Um they have them for fighting other titans.... Normal titans are not used to fight infantry, they are for vehicles or titans depending on their size.


----------



## Androxine Vortex

djinn24 said:


> Um they have them for fighting other titans.... Normal titans are not used to fight infantry, they are for vehicles or titans depending on their size.


Yeah but dosen't that seem a little riddiculous? If you were piloting a Titan and you saw another enemy Titan, I would be more inclined to blast it from far away then to take athe time to walk up to it and slash it.


----------



## connor

Well it could be a Tyranid Titan, what are those called? i think one is called a Dominatrix


----------



## blackshark121

Question: What is the point of titans that size, when the Imperium could just as easily fire bombardment from orbit?


----------



## Deathscythe4722

blackshark121 said:


> Question: What is the point of titans that size, when the Imperium could just as easily fire bombardment from orbit?


In case you don't want the planet to be an uninhabitable wasteland afterwards.

Even with Titans that large, they are still for more precise than an Orbital Strike.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

You could always drop said gigantic titan from orbit..then whatever survives a shockwave caused by a 100 000 000 tonne hunk of steel falling on them, gets killed by said angry titan


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

As much as they are epic, I never saw the point in making a 'miniature' that friggin' huge. Imagine how hard it would be to cart the thing around...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

C'Tan Chimera said:


> As much as they are epic, I never saw the point in making a 'miniature' that friggin' huge. Imagine how hard it would be to cart the thing around...


It would make a pretty intimidating hood ornament for a semi-truck.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> It would make a pretty intimidating hood ornament for a semi-truck.



:laugh:

I tell you what I would do, though. I'd forgo having an actual 'miniature' and just go right to making a table that was supposed to be the interior/some exterior of something that big.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

That would actually be awesome. Now you realize you have to do it. Heresy expects it of you now


----------



## Vanchet

My store made their own 
http://vanchet.deviantart.com/art/Imperator-Titan-141013576


----------



## Grins1878

That's ace man! I demand a bigger pic!! 

edit: Just out of curiosity, when did they change the name from Imperator to Emperor class? An emperor class was mentioned in something I was reading and I was wondering if they're the same thing!


----------



## TheReverend

What you need to do is get your three year old son, wrap him in toilet rolls, papier mache, saucepans, etc and then place him on the board and tell him to hold still for a while. This should provide a miniature of the correct scale...


----------



## Baron Spikey

Grins1878 said:


> That's ace man! I demand a bigger pic!!
> 
> edit: Just out of curiosity, when did they change the name from Imperator to Emperor class? An emperor class was mentioned in something I was reading and I was wondering if they're the same thing!


I believe an Imperator is an Emperor-class Titan of a certain design/weapon layout (or the other way round, I'm not entirely sure).


----------



## Vanchet

That Titan was made in shorrt of like maybe 6 months (with "Ahem" Assistance) just before games day


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> That would actually be awesome. Now you realize you have to do it. Heresy expects it of you now


Well, I -do- have a crapton of skewered cardboard lying around after this sculpture project... Maybe. Maybe.


----------



## jaysen

What needs to be modeled are: 1. The power systems 2. The drive trains to turn all the weapons 3. The ammunition magazines and loading systems 4. The personnel or servitors that do all this.


----------



## jaysen

TheReverend said:


> What you need to do is get your three year old son, wrap him in toilet rolls, papier mache, saucepans, etc and then place him on the board and tell him to hold still for a while. This should provide a miniature of the correct scale...


 
There is a video on Youtube of this very thing. Someone dressed their 2 year old kid up as a titan and let them loose on the playing board. If my daughter did this, there'd be one helluva mess of destroyed vehicles on both sides. She'd have to be a rampagin Korne Imperator Titan.


----------



## Alsojames

darkreever said:


> Griz is right, the original image is indeed of an Emperor titan.
> 
> 
> And the Warmonger, which forgoes that bastion for even more heavy artillery:


 
I wonder what the reception is on that satellite.


----------



## Grins1878

Bet they'd still couldn't get premiership matches without paying...


----------

